# Olympia Commentators



## smudgetilly (23 December 2008)

Was anyone else disappointed with the commentating at this years Olympia? Where was Steve hadley? Why has he been replaced by Peter Charles who mutters and some other chap who was so dull that Mike Tucker spoke over him all of the time. Does anyone else think that Steve hadley IS the voice of Olympia.


----------



## Racing_Gal (23 December 2008)

I think Andy Austin is great, very clear and talks allot of sense.  Steve Hadley and Mike Tucker ARE the voices of Olympia but it will go on with or without either or both of them!  I think Mike T can talk some cr_p sometimes to 'fill in' when you'd rather him just keep quiet though!

I HATE the commentating on Euro sport..I refuse to watch it!


----------



## rss07 (23 December 2008)

To be honest, I often wish (and have done for many years) that Mike Tucker would learn that "performance" is not the same as "proformance"... I'm not sure what the latter is, but it irritates me hugely when he mispronounces it. 

Steven Hadley is always really interesting and knowledgeable though.


----------



## HLB (23 December 2008)

For one i hate Steven Hadley - sorry no offence- but the guys a nit wit!! comes out with crap.

BUT so did that girl!!(on Eurosport) what was all that about?? she talks a load of twodle!  also these horsy Coms alway blame the Horse, they are such ass kissers and climbers!!

SORRY dont want to offenc just me opin, may be should come on a post like this


----------



## Rambo (23 December 2008)

Mike Tucker IS the voice of Olympia....and Steve Hadley was a good backup. I personally didn't have a problem with Andy Austin either...but then i'm old enough to remember him competing lol!

Am i right in thinking that i heard Geoff Billington commentating in the arena itself though !? If so, i thought he was humorous....but his voice is NOT that of a commentator so not sure it really worked 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I guess if it was Geoff, he was taking the place of the late Tom Hudson


----------



## lucretia (24 December 2008)

i dont care who talks if they make informed sensible comment, that is the trick tho isnt it. tucker is not a showjumping man and there are some galring mstakes in what he says and i dint care for peter charles delivery though he did get his facts right as far as i could see and hear. the person on eurosport was awful.


----------



## smudgetilly (24 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
For one i hate Steven Hadley - sorry no offence- but the guys a nit wit!! comes out with crap.

BUT so did that girl!!(on Eurosport) what was all that about?? she talks a load of twodle!  also these horsy Coms alway blame the Horse, they are such ass kissers and climbers!!

SORRY dont want to offenc just me opin, may be should come on a post like this 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Steve Hadley was one of the greatest showjumpers, he is knowledgable, funny and informative, on what do you base your opinion that he is a "nit wit" ?


----------



## lucretia (24 December 2008)

i dont know if i would go as far as calling steve hadley one of the greatest showjumpers. he was successful in this country  for sure but i wouldnt go as far as calling him a nit wit but personally i find im rather too biased towards the britsh riders and not always informed about the foreign competition. i prefer my commentators more impartial though obviously you expect them to show pleasure when the home side wins.
   might we ask what your interet is in this matter johndorey?


----------



## Zebedee (24 December 2008)

Steve Hadleys greatest commentary moment for me was at this years Olympics, when in the jump off for the show jumping he informed us that riders had no option but to go  around the ornamental hedge. However when the first of the americans took a short cut by jumping said hedge he immediately said 'I wondered if anyone would do that'.......... 

The Eurosport commentary was dire, but at least it was on Eurosport so it could be seen without having to take out an extra subscription to Sky Sports.


----------



## lucretia (24 December 2008)

yes there were a few classic comemntary blunders in hong kong not all showjumping ones i have to say but that one is up there.....


----------



## jaffs (24 December 2008)

Give Andy Austin a chance to gain 'on Air' experience.  I thought he did a very good Job considering he quite new to the job. 
Mike Tucker waffles and repeats himself too much and loves the sound of his own voice. Andy was very informative. 
We need fresh voices. The commentary on Eurosport is terrible, i turn the sound down!


----------



## smudgetilly (24 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i dont know if i would go as far as calling steve hadley one of the greatest showjumpers. he was successful in this country  for sure but i wouldnt go as far as calling him a nit wit but personally i find im rather too biased towards the britsh riders and not always informed about the foreign competition. i prefer my commentators more impartial though obviously you expect them to show pleasure when the home side wins.
   might we ask what your interet is in this matter johndorey? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I just found that without Steve that Olympia was a bit flat. The commentary was dull and when we got to hear snippets of  the live commentry in the arena that the audience heard it sounded far more interesting. I always thought that Steve did know what he was talking about, and as for any mistakes, for anyone who has tried commentating it is very easy to do ...look at Murray Walker!


----------



## HLB (24 December 2008)

Not only have i listened to his commentarys, which are usually wrong - in the sence that he says for example, the horse was way to far away from the fence to jump it - and in the reply he was completely wrong - he does loads of that, he also blams the horse a lot which at the end of the day the rider is in control and leave most horses to themselves like in a jumping lane they can usually sort it all out so i do not beleive that its always the horse.

I have also had lessons with him and he was always blaming my horses for silly mistake which were infact ME! i know i was as i took a hold or applied to much leg.  He would also say when i was about 10 canter strides away your not got to make that turn away and start again - but because i know my horse and his rhythem i just sat there and we completed nicely.

Im not doubting that he WAS a good top rider but i do not beleive that in todays standard he would be as great.


----------



## SJFAN (24 December 2008)

I think that Steve would be the first to say he was not great but certainly very good.  He did compete internationally with some success, including at the World Cup Final in 1983 (Vienna).  Oddly, for a smallish man he mostly rode big horses including Corunna Bay, Sunorra and Prospero.  I agree that he's not as familiar with the present day scene internationally, primarily because I think he's kept busy with training, particularly SJ for eventers.


----------



## LEC (24 December 2008)

I liked Andy Austin. I think over all these years with eventing, county shows and Sjing I have just become immune to Mike Tucker! 

I was really impressed with Gemma Paternoster in the YR class when she was actually commentating at Olympia. She was really clear, intelligent and insightful.


----------



## nomis (24 December 2008)

Well I think the  *funniest comment* has to go to good old David Broome......when he called the top International showjumping horse "Okidoki".............."Hokey Cokey"....... *ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT* pmsl  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Eurosport is just dire, and Horse and Country are not far behind with baaaaaaaddddddd commentators!!


----------



## SJFAN (24 December 2008)

Yes it was Geoff you could hear on the mike. Actually he was in the "expert comment" role for many of the SJ classes in the last fews years i.e. before Tom's death.


----------



## onceuponatime (24 December 2008)

For commentating I would have prefered Andy, however, the best, clearest and most concise information came from the course walk with Marlin Bayard - funny how it takes a foreigner at Olympia to explain a course walk brilliantly and clearly!  The best boobs made by whoever was commentating were:  'How interesting it will be when Alois comes in on Okey Dokey ....' corrected by Sarah Rust who agreed it would be VERY interesting, Roger Whittaker (instead of Robert) and the miscalculation of faults ......
Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## rocketdog69 (24 December 2008)

I watched Olympia on Eurosport.  I found the female presenter hilarious and frankley rubbish. The presenters and commentaters alike were dreadful, they couldnt even pronounce some of the English riders names correctly.

As much as I admire David Broome (childhood hero) he was pretty awful as well, most of the time he looked as though he couldnt be bothered to be there!

Pretty shambolic of Eurosport to be honest.

The only one I was impressed with was Andy Austin


----------



## humblepie (24 December 2008)

I thought Andy Austin was very good and made good comments. Have personally never really liked Stephen Hadley as a commentator.  Don't mind Mike Tucker provided he has a show jumping person with him.  I too can remember Andy Austin competing, had a lesson with him once back in the dim and distant late 80s.


----------



## JCWHITE (24 December 2008)

Bring back Steve Hadley, Mike Tucker and him are the dream team for me. Eurosport, well, the chap drove me insane, and we saw far too much of David Broome, and the Introducer's legs!Maybe it was the stools they were perching on. If we had no choice, then Eurosport at least covered the show, but I always switch to BBC when there is a choice. Anyone else think Nick Luck was very good, now, I could listen to him, does he come from a horsey background, I know he covers Channel 4 racing?
JC


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (24 December 2008)

I don't know who was commentating on the beeb, but boy did he ramble on!


----------



## measles (24 December 2008)

Steve Hadley all the way for me.   Emma Rust did a resonable job but the bloke with her was awful.   IMHO Mike Tucker is appalling and should stick to bingo down his local


----------



## shirleyno2 (24 December 2008)

Agreed Andy A is the best at the moment, Steve Hadley should retire, he hasn't ridden the current horses' mothers, sisters and any other relative he can think of! The fella on Euro sport should be gagged and beaten 3 times!!!
Where's the breeding, age and recent winnings info. if national shows can have this Info at their fingertips then surely Olympia can....  
And as for Roger Whit??? maybe he should have a try singing - whilst on Hokey Cokey! 
we need younger blood to give us up to date info.


----------



## Emm (24 December 2008)

Does anyone know why Steve Hadley wasn't commentating ?  I just wondered if he was okay ?  As far as I can remember he has always done so and made a good job of it.  Merry Xmas everyone.  Emm.


----------



## corriehorse (24 December 2008)

Did anybody else hear the comment from Goldstrom, or whoever he was in the final speed class Monday?
"And here we have another German coming in for a schoolong round. I hope the ground jury have a word with them afterwards. THIS IS A COMPETITION NOT A TRAINING GROUND!"
If id paid to be there id rather watch more competitiors in the class and a few go slow than have a handful in there. Afterall, isn't every competition technically training. 
If it wasnt for hearing the occasional bit of correct information on the horse and rider or the aahhhhhhs and ooohhhhs of the crowd from a late falling pole i would just mute it, i think all the commentators are pretty rubbish.


----------



## lucretia (24 December 2008)

its just as well the german federation havent made a complaint if that is true. i do not believe there is a 'non-triers' rule in showjumping. and most of the competitiors at olympia were mindful that they would be travelling onto mechelen (whch starts boxig day) so i imagine there were several who having watched a very fast early round didnt feel it was worth thrashing their horses round on what was effectively their last round of the week.


----------



## xspiralx (25 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Did anybody else hear the comment from Goldstrom, or whoever he was in the final speed class Monday?
"And here we have another German coming in for a schoolong round. I hope the ground jury have a word with them afterwards. THIS IS A COMPETITION NOT A TRAINING GROUND!"
If id paid to be there id rather watch more competitiors in the class and a few go slow than have a handful in there. Afterall, isn't every competition technically training. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Well I did pay to be there on monday and I was disappointed at how many people treated the final Speed Stakes as a schooling round, so I think he had a point.

I do understand why they would want to enter as a schooling round, and I wouldn't condone thrashing a horse round to try and win, but at the same time, it made for fairly dull watching in my opinion - it wasn't just one or two, it seemed that comparatively few of the entries actually attempted to be competitive, which was a shame because it could have been a really exciting competition.


----------



## Saf (25 December 2008)

Not sure why he was not there, but he popped in to see our yard the other day as back in for clinic next month, I for one missed him there, he is one of the voices


----------



## sport horse (25 December 2008)

I think that it is long past time for Steve Hadley to go. He is more interested in training than show jumping sport and has been for many years now. I think his greatest comment  was some years ago when Hickstead was on BBC. In came a young rider and Steve said 'I have never heard of this rider. I have no idea where he comes from etc etc.' Forgive me,  but is it not the job of the commentator who is paid by the BBC (ie you and me) to find out those facts before the class?!! Declarations did close the night before! I think Mike Tucker is good but he does need a knowledgeable partner. Eurosport - Sarah Rust does a fairly good job but the bloke and the ghastly Amanda Ratcliffe (who is she???) are just terrible. They know nothing about the sport and that is obvious to those of us who do. However I do have to admit that to find someone with show jumping knowledge who can speak English is no easy task! John Ledingham did a little bit from Hickstead once and he was brilliant. Can anyone else suggest good alternatives?


----------



## Jump2It (25 December 2008)

i think the best commentator this year was sara rust on eurosport, knows the riders and horses and gives clear explanations of why a horse has a fence down

i found the guy with her a little annoying this year although generally he is ok....a huge improvement from peter churchill anyway who might as well not have been watching the class


----------



## lucretia (25 December 2008)

amanda ratcliffe events.


----------



## sport horse (25 December 2008)

No personal offence to Amanda Ratcliffe who I do not know and nor does anyone in the show jumping world that I have asked. I wonder why Eurosport would use an eventer to commentate on show jumping? Perhaps because they both involve horses and the programme controllers know so little about equine sport that they are unable to differentiate? On the same basis would they use a  tennis player to commentate on football - they both involve a ball.


----------



## lucretia (25 December 2008)

i should imaging you have hit the nail on the head plus the fact that amanda is a fomer BE board memeber and knows tucker well aswell as being a rather well connected busines woman.


----------



## BBH (5 January 2009)

I have to admit I find Mike Tucker an institution and if showjumping is on without him I think I've hit the wrong channel. For me the commentary illustrates how boring Showjumping is over many rounds and I think Andy Austin had a difficult task, his commentary was boring but so was what he was commentating on, really how many times do we need to hear the sames comments over and over ie, he/ she rides like a german, I wonder what he will do, he needs to push on, and please liven up your voice.


----------



## equifun (5 January 2009)

Steve Hadley actually commentates on the World Cup Classes throughout the season - if you have Sky you can watch them on CNBC or ESPN i think. Much better programmes than the live Eurosport show, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Tigerprawn (9 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

we need younger blood to give us up to date info. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I heard the other day on Eurosport a new younger voice that was very up to date on his rider information and interesting/easy to listen to.  He had certainly done his homework. I think he's the same person that presents the Canter Banter programme on Horse and Country, if I recall correctly is his name was Steven Wilde? If it is the same person I wish the BBC would employ him to do their coverage. More of him on Eurosport/BBC please!!!


----------



## SJFAN (9 January 2009)

Could well have been Steve Wilde - he does quite a bit of commentating at shows in the south, and sounds genuinely enthusiastic and knowledgeable.


----------



## BBH (9 January 2009)

I personally would prefer someone who is currently competing at the same level that they are commentating on as they can bring an added dimension to the viewer in terms of credibility, and an understanding of what the riders are up against and the challenges they have faced to get to that level / class. I didn't really learn anything from the existing commentary format, I think someone at BN level could have come out with the same comments. I suppose it depends though whether a commentator has to just say what they see or if they need / want to help people understand the sport a bit more.  

In the case of  MT I see him as more of a compare and whoever he is paired with should provide the technicalities of what is happening but to personalize things would make for additional interest. Ie info about how the horses are bred, who bred them, who produced them through the ranks, do they have any particular quirks the riders are battling against and also to humanize the riders a bit more for the non horsey viewer ie has  jo bloggs ridden all his life, was he a fireman in a past life, I don't know anything that helps the viewer engage with the action and horse / rider pairing on the screen.


----------



## hairydog (17 February 2009)

Steve Hadley and Mike Tucker are really good mates so dont think there's a problem with interruption but I have to agree Mike Tucker was slightly annoying on one commentry session when he did seem to be talking over Steve all the time. Steve Hadley should be retained as the voice of horse commentary. Andy Austin is annoying and the blokes off Sky sport doesn't know the front end form the back. Worse still who the hell is the presenter on horse &amp; country. The commentary's ok but the greasy haired guy who fronts it is creepy just to look at.


----------

